# Help- should I transfer 1 or 2 frozen blasts??



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi- please could anyone give me any advice?

Had my first IVF/ICSI cycle in March and all embryos had to be frozen as I got severe OHSS.

Anyway we are doing FET next cycle and really can't decide whether to transfer 1 or 2 blasts- I'm really torn...

We have 12 blasts frozen so plenty there. I would quite happily put 2 back- our consultant says we can put two back strongly advised against it due to potential problems of having multiple pregnancy and tiny possibility of more....

I would quite happily have twins but really scared about the risks of this for babies if it happened.

I am feeling that I just want to transfer 2 to maximise my chance of getting pregnant.

I am 29 and this is the first time embryos will be transferred.

Anyone any advice?

Anna xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd go for two I think the scare stories about having twins are much exaggerated, if your young and healthy there should be no reason for you to have any problems. How many do they defrost at a time, can you defrost two in case one doesn't make it through the thaw and if they both do then take a chance?  Have they given you any odds?  We had 3 put back and were given a less than 5% chance of twins . 

Anyhow I was 40 and overweight and the boys were born healthy at 38 weeks x

Good luck with your decision I hope it works out well for you but trust me twins are a blessing xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Jules- thanks so much for your reply- I would love to have twins too! How lovely you have them!!

I definitely think you're right and they scaremonger you as I know the clinic like to have as many single births as possible.

That is a good idea to thaw two then do two if both thaw properly and 1 if not.

No they haven't given us any odds. She said 50% for a pregnancy before our ICSI cycle but I couldn't complete it with the transfer as I was so poorly and in hospital. But they haven't really said anything since.

We're yours put back after being frozen or fresh?

Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Ours were fresh 3 day embryos one was good, one was fair and the third was poor, they said it wouldn't be suitable for freezing so we asked them if they could pop it back where it belongs - of course we make the assumption that good and fair are asleep int heir cots but who knows if one is our fraggle (nick named because they said it had started to fragment lol) x

At the end of the day you'll know what's right xx

When is your transfer?  We are cycling again at the moment - now that is mad and we're having the same discussions - end of the day I think I'd still do the same given the same set of embryos x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ahh ok! Are you doing a full IVF cycle?

I'm on BCP at the mo as after the OHSS they thought my cycle would be all over the place so will be starting my medicated cycle in about 2 weeks with the nasal spray and oestrogen to start with. 

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

It's my understanding that the clinics are under pressure to reduce the number of multiple births as they cost the NHS more. Twin pregnancies are consultant led rather than midwife and then if they are born very early there is the need for them to be in scbu. So I can understand their issues but it doesn't change the fact that for us this is a numbers game and all we can think about is the best odds of it working. For that reason I chose two for my FET. I was given a 17% chance of it working at all but I am now 39 weeks pregnant with twins and am over the moon. So it's weighing up what you want and thinking about all of the possible outcomes. Xx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

We put back two blasts after lots of persuasion from our clinic to go with single. We had our scan today and its twins! I am utterly delighted. Do what's right for you.


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your advice- it's so good to hear from people in the same position making the decision.

Fidub- that's amazing news - congratulations.- so did you consider just 1? Did you thaw 2 or 3?

Bear bones- we are definitely being strongly persuaded to only do one as they keep saying the chance of success is nearly the same- however I just can't help thinking if 1 doesn't take then there's a second chance right there...

Linda- our clinic seems more concerned with single pregnancies rather than it working first time which I do get as obviously this is the desired outcome.... There is definitely no health risks specific to me why not to transfer 2, I'm 29 and healthy.

At the moment I feel like I am more towards 2... 

Xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

Im in exactly the same boat.  We have 3 frozen embies, 2 day 5 and 1 day 6.  We got pregnant with first IVF in October but I miscarried at 12 weeks scan  .  Ive given up work to go through this next cycle as I was so ill the first one, and again this time the drugs just make me a wreck with sickness and migrains, Ive been cycling since 1st April and spent most of that on the couch sleeping off migrains.  I cant handle doing another cycle like this.  I really wanted the 2 day 5s to be put back but we have been told they want to put the day 6 back in and see how that goes.  We have been told its really risky to put 2 back in as it can be triplets or quads, I would LOVE twins!!!  But don't want to put babies/ baby at risk if it works.  On the same note I also don't want to spend the next 6 months doing more cycles!!!!  Ive been having operation after operation with ectopics since 2011, and had so much drugs and medical intervention im at my wits end too, so just don't know what to do either.  xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Mross,

I feel exactly the same as you - you feel so torn - it's like an emotional rollacoaster. You want to put two back to maximise your chances and like you say you don't want to keep coming back for more cycles and like you I would love twins. HOWEVER, there's just that little voice in the back of your head  - even though the chances are so small of triplets or quads it is possible/or something going wrong and you would never want that. When do you have to decide?

Also  - if you don't mind me asking - what clinic are you at?

They do put so much pressure to just do 1 but ours have said we can do 2 if you like.... Are the day 6 ones more likely to work - I also have 1 day 6 and the rest day 5?

Weighing it all up I am still thinking of putting 2 back in but my mind changes on a daily basis. So difficult....

Are you also in the younger age bracket?
xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Aw1 - I never considered only one as soon as I knew two was an option. I'd had enough and just wanted the best chance. I loved the idea of twins which is just as well! I was in a different position to you in terms if how many to thaw as mine were frozen on day one so we had literally no idea of the quality. After much deliberating we took their advice and thawed all 12. Out if those 11 survived I think but only two made it to blast. Xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fidub- wow that's amazing - congratulations 

So did you have 2 blasts transferred back? Did your clinic advise 1 or 2?

That's how I feel- I'm so sick of all the waiting round and I just want it to happen so 2 seems like the best chance!

Thanks for your message x


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Our clinic will do 2, although I have a feeling with my age and being a little overweight, they'll try to push for 1.

But this will be my last chance, and iusing donor eggs, I just  want to maximise my chances, so I'll be pushing hard for 2! 

Twins doesn't worry us, DH is an identical twin.....he's just made me promise not to dress them in identical clothes if we get that far!! Lol!!

I suppose you have to be led by the clinic and your own health at the end of the day, but this is such an expensive and at times, traumatic process, you need to do what's right for you and what gives you the best chance of success.

Best of luck


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

I had both blast put back. It's amazing to think those little specks are now kicking away in my tummy! The clinic were ok with two but i think only because the odds I'd been given were so low so they probably didn't really expect twins from it! Do you think you'll go with two? Xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm reading this thread with interest as I'm planning fet in a few months and have the same question re one or two blasts!

I was advised by my clinic to go with one blast on my first cycle two years ago...I'm very glad I took their advice as she's currently napping next to me 

I'm thinking I'll probably go with one for the next transfer, unless it's low grade and then I'd go for two maybe...but for me I think I'd rather avoid a twin pregnancy (much as twins are lovely) due to the increased risks.

Betsy xx


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi ladies

We decided from day 1 that we would always have two put back due to finances.
We wanted to give ourselves the best chance possible.
The idea of twins excited us - but we didn't have any children to look after already.

We are now 26 weeks pregnant with twins and can't wait to meet them.
I'm sure you will make the right decision when it comes down to it.

Lots of luck xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow- hi Hiltra and Betsy- you are both nearly the same age as me so its easier to compare what to do!

My embryos are all top quality. But like you say Hiltra you have to consider finances too as each FET is more money. Hiltra what quality were your embryos?

Betsy did you get success with your first try 2 years ago?  Was it a good quality blast then?

I know what you mean about worrying about risks of twin pregnancy/  if I knew there would be two healthy babies I would go for twins but I am a worrier and it scares me a little...

Such a hard decision - I just don't know what to do!xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Aw,  it really is a hard decision isn't it! Yes, I was on my first attempt two years ago and went for one transfer as it was high quality.  I'm the same as you, I think twins would be lovely and know some ivf friends with gorgeous twins, I also know two where it didn't work out so I think I'll go for a single trf, there's no right or wrong it's such a hard decision though!

Hiltra congrats on your wonderful news, not long now


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Betsy- with the 2 who didn't work out what happened?  X


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi girls,

Well we've just had our first consult and realistically will start the process in 2 months.

Our clinic is, as thought, pushing us towards 1 blast (if we get any) as the consultant says that putting 2 grade1/2 back, will increase the chances of twins by 50%!!! 

He said, if we go for 3 day embryos they'll definitely do 2 then, as that only increases chances of twins by 5%.

Think we'll cross that bridge when we come to it, but we don't mind twins, we don't have any other children, but I have to think that I'm 45 in a couple of months, so that might have a bearing on how easy a pregnancy may be.

Funny how different clinics give different chances for this.

But, if I can get one healthy happy baby from this, I'll be the happiest girl around.

Dizzy


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Dizzy- thanks for your post! I feel the same - having a healthy baby is the most important thing. 

I have to hand in the form next Monday to state whether to do 1 or 2 and I am pretty much decided on 2.

Cannot wait to to ET so I can actually have my first chance of becoming pregnant!!!

Xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck AW xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jules- how are you doing? Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Slowly going mad - OTD Wednesday  xx


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, just for info... dealing with a similar issue here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307163.0


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Bernie that's really interesting to read! 
Jules- what is OTD? (Sorry!) xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Official Test Date - although I have just sent dh out for 2 clearblue digitals  xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Omg oh how scary/exciting!!! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jules how did you get on?

We filled the form in and have decided to transfer two a week tomorrow so fingers crossed! 

Iwas expecting a call from the clinic to say only do one but so far nothing!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi,


I know you have already had ET! But I wanted to say I have never regretted transferring 2 and would do it again if I get to cycle again!!


Good luck for OTD!


CLP


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi CLP.

this has made me feel SO much better!!! 

We went in for the transfer last Thursday but the doctor and the embryologist put real pressure on us just to change to 1 - they asked 4 or 5 times as they proceeded to transfer - even to the point of asking literally as they were about to transfer to the cathater and asked 'are you sure' for the 4th time. this made the whole process so much more stressful than it could have been... I get why they are asking but I think once you've asked once and I'd given my answer that should have been it...

We both left feeling awful and stressed and since I have been stressing about our decision.

did you transfer two blasts Did you have twins?

THIS 2WW IS KILLING ME!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi aw1 im in the same boat, i had 1 my fresh cycle but with them been frozen and 4 survived the thaw i decided on 2 so that would give me a better change of concieving , they asked me as well if i was sure and if i was aware of the risks, but i no how badly i want this so havin 2 will give me a better chance of sucess, to be honest i havent really thought about if the 2 of them implant and i end up having twins because i dont even think im lucky enough to get 1 never mind 2. But theres is no point in stressing now, whats done is done if they both take theres nowt i can do apart from pray everything works out ok  good luck for testing x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi again Bexar - it definitely sounds like we are in the same boat  I know, we thought about 2 and decided it was the best option for us, I would like to have twins but would also be soooo happy if 1 implanted.

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you and did you have good quality blasts?
xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im 27 hun, the embryologist said to me all 4 survived the thaw but 2 of them looked a lot better than the other 2 and were doin everything they were supposed to be doin so we transfered them two, afterwards she said to me they were really nice looking embryos so hopefully they were ok ha ha how old are you? X x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm 29 - and that seemed to be the main reason they didn't want to transfer 2 blasts - are you in London?
At the end of the day we have the final choice - I was just really annoyed they left it til literally as they were going back in to question me so heavilly on putting 2 back when we had filled the form in a week before that.

Oh well, like you say, they're in there now so no point stressing!!!

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah hun i agree they shouldnt have done that, its stresfull enough, she did say to me you are aware of the risks and then the surgeon come to see me and said are you sure you want 2 and a said yes again, i still dont even think any of then will take to be honest a just keep thinking its not as good as a fresh cycle so im not even worried about twins lol if its positive then al **** me self ha ha ha , no im based in north east hun x x is this ur first ivf cycle? X x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

ahhh - I am based in London but actually from the NE too - so much in common 
well kinda first cycle - in April I did the full IVF cycle, did EC then got severe OHSS and spent 5 days in hospital on a drip so ET obviously had to be cancelled - worst pain in my life - would not wish that on anyone, so they had to freeze all the embryos... so here I am 2 months later - but yes it was my first ET.

did you transfer 2 on your first attempt?

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohhh nasty hun  , aww where from north east? a lot in commom  no on my fresh cycle we went for one, was kinda pursuaded with my age and quality of eggs been so good blah blah lol, but kinda glad i did cos got my bfp but ended up having a miscarage at 7 weeks, i went for two this time with it been frozen and also to up my chances of it being sucsesfull, what medication are u taking? X x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hexham area. ahh that's such a shame your first one ended up in miscarrage - so sad 
I'm taking cyclogest progesterone twice a day and oestrogen tablets 3 times a day.
I'm so over constantly being on medication all the time too! xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I no hun i was gutted but what can you do, you have to pick your self up and move on :/ im on the supositories 2x a day, climival 4x a day and im also goin to the hospital 3x a week for progesterone injections in my bottom  sick of the site ov the hospital ha ha makes me feel sick everytime i go but has to be done i suppose lol x x oooohhhh am so excited for saturday for you  x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I had 5x medicated IUI with clomid and got a BFP on number 5 but mc soon after, moved on to ISCI number 1- 2x day 3 grade 1 embies - BFP mc twins at 6 and 8 weeks. ISCI number 2- 2x day3 embies- BFP twin boys born at 38+3.

one year late first AF showed up, had a running joke (in a yeah its taken us 7 years to get the boys, of course it will work again, NOT!! Kinda way) we would go back on the boys first birthday so took it as an omen, went for consult two days later, thinking we would plan for next AF, but Dr said we can do it this cycle if you want, and then joked that we could take our frosties to blast and try for triplets!!    OMG!

so we ended up completely unplanned and unprepared having 2x day3 frosties transfered 16 days after the Boys 1st birthday!! Too scared to do blasts because of the drs "joke" and 6 days later (yes I know   ) We had a BFP that resulted in twin girls born at 37+2!! I still wonder what would have happen with blasts!    

PMA ladies    

CLP


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow what a fab story and sooo lucky  x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you! I hope you get some of my luck   


CLP


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thankyou, so do i lol, i had fresh cycle which i got bfp but ended in miscarage so this is my frozen cycle, transfered 2 blasts, but not very hopefull with it been a frozen cycle lol x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi CLP - that is a wonderful story - well done - so amazing!!!! so you will definitely have your hands full now! 

xxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Aw1 said:


> Hi CLP - that is a wonderful story - well done - so amazing!!!! so you will definitely have your hands full now!
> 
> xxxx


LOL! Yes, it's fab! Fingers crossed you guys can look back on your IF journeys from a similar postion in the future!   

CLP


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks CLP - I'm getting so stressed in this 2ww and reading into every little sympton and googling far too much!
I'm nearly there - only have to wait until SAturday morning to do HPT.

Your story is inspiring! xxx


----------

